# Golden Retriever & Mastiff Mix? My pup Riley



## Aimstew22 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here are some photos of my puppy Riley who is actually 3 months old today. I was told she is a Golden Rertriever & Mastiff Mix, everyone seems to think shes a black lab though. Either way I lover her to death!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Aw, she's adorable!

Puppies are like human babies to me, they kind of all look alike when they're really young. I can never see resemblances to mom or dad in people's babies until they're older. That said, she does look like a lab, but she looks way too big to be a 3 month old lab, unless that chair is really low to the ground.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well i've never seen a black GR, and where is all her fur too, she looks nothing like a GR, she could be a lab or a lab cross Mastiff.


----------



## Aimstew22 (Feb 21, 2012)

The couch is only about 1.5 feet off the ground, so yes its fairly low. She's about 20 lbs right now, they are projecting her to be about 100 lbs.


----------

